# Imminent decision



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

Firstly this is an excellent forum. I think that many people base some life changing decisions on the info posted here and I guess I am one of them.

Could someone have a look at this and tell me if I am fooling myself with this offer as I feel that I could be making a huge msitake. I'll keep the details short as I am sure that many employers scour these forums for some tools for negotation and I want to protect my privacy. 

I am married and intend to bring my wife and 1 child (2 years old) Want a small villa or 2 bed apt.

Job - Abu Dhabi
Responsibility -Middle to Senior Manager

Monthly Salary - 23,500dirhams

Other Benefits - All the usual - Medical, Flights, Car Allowance

Housing Allowance - 100,000dirhams

A short answer will do as I appreciate people taking the time.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You want short?

Yes, it'll do...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

Assuming you plan to live in Abu Dhabi your biggest problem will be housing as there is a shortage and prices are high. Unlike Dubai where supply exceeds demand, the rental costs in AD have not fallen and a bedroom apartment will cost AED100k. It is tough to find somewhere suitable too.

If your housing costs are covered by your employer, then you can manage on the proposed salary, although I suggest you also ask for school fees to be covered. Children start young here and as only private education is available to expats the costs are high.

-


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Testingthewater said:


> Firstly this is an excellent forum. I think that many people base some life changing decisions on the info posted here and I guess I am one of them.
> 
> Could someone have a look at this and tell me if I am fooling myself with this offer as I feel that I could be making a huge msitake. I'll keep the details short as I am sure that many employers scour these forums for some tools for negotation and I want to protect my privacy.
> 
> ...


Will you still have financial commitments to service in the UK once you go? I know we will have, what with life assurance, national insurance contributions for us both, house insurance and any mortgate shortfall when we rent our house out. (My hubby has been in the UAE for two years now, I am going to join him with my 16yo son at the end of next month) I would hold out for a larger housing allowance - and ask them to pay it for you (landlords want it in one or two stages, so its a big outlay). Also as Elphalba says, I would request some sort of schooling allowance.

Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You want short?
> 
> Yes, it'll do...


Andy

Thnaks - I have read quite a few of your posts and like your style - appreciate your quick answer


----------



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Assuming you plan to live in Abu Dhabi your biggest problem will be housing as there is a shortage and prices are high. Unlike Dubai where supply exceeds demand, the rental costs in AD have not fallen and a bedroom apartment will cost AED100k. It is tough to find somewhere suitable too.
> 
> ...


Elphaba

Thank you so much. I appreciate your comments


----------



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

mgb said:


> Will you still have financial commitments to service in the UK once you go? I know we will have, what with life assurance, national insurance contributions for us both, house insurance and any mortgate shortfall when we rent our house out. (My hubby has been in the UAE for two years now, I am going to join him with my 16yo son at the end of next month) I would hold out for a larger housing allowance - and ask them to pay it for you (landlords want it in one or two stages, so its a big outlay). Also as Elphalba says, I would request some sort of schooling allowance.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide!


MGB

Thank you very much, I will consider some of the things you said. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Agreed with the folks above. For a baseline average, just go on www.gulfnews.com (a major circulation UAE English Newspaper) and go into the classifieds and into property in Abu Dhabi. Should give you a picture of the current availabilities and prices. expect to pay 100K+ for an apartment here in AD.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear , 

If housing allowance is included in your salary of 23,500 . month , then there is no chance of survival. 

if it is excluded then you can survive. 

But , 

You have to live in Dubai , Shaikh Zayyed Road , ( Traveling distance approx one hour from Abu Dhabi).

Best of Luck!



Testingthewater said:


> Firstly this is an excellent forum. I think that many people base some life changing decisions on the info posted here and I guess I am one of them.
> 
> Could someone have a look at this and tell me if I am fooling myself with this offer as I feel that I could be making a huge msitake. I'll keep the details short as I am sure that many employers scour these forums for some tools for negotation and I want to protect my privacy.
> 
> ...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

2 bed in Springs could be worth a shout, prices are getting to the 100k mark!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> 2 bed in Springs could be worth a shout, prices are getting to the 100k mark!!!


Two beds in The Springs are advertised at no more than AED 80k these days. yes may be worth considering , even if they are very small, but it is a long, boring drive from Dubai to AD each day..
-


----------



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Agreed with the folks above. For a baseline average, just go on www.gulfnews.com (a major circulation UAE English Newspaper) and go into the classifieds and into property in Abu Dhabi. Should give you a picture of the current availabilities and prices. expect to pay 100K+ for an apartment here in AD.


MazdArx8

Thanks for your answer, appreciate the advice.


----------



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Two beds in The Springs are advertised at no more than AED 80k these days. yes may be worth considering , even if they are very small, but it is a long, boring drive from Dubai to AD each day..
> -


Elphaba

How long do you think it would take to do this drive from the Springs. Are the road conditions favourable? I heard the driving is a bit crazy out there.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

1 hour 15 mins.


----------



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

Sumair said:


> Dear ,
> 
> If housing allowance is included in your salary of 23,500 . month , then there is no chance of survival.
> 
> ...


Sumair

Its seperate but only 100,00. Thansk for your comments.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Testingthewater said:


> Elphaba
> 
> How long do you think it would take to do this drive from the Springs. Are the road conditions favourable? I heard the driving is a bit crazy out there.


Hi there, 

How long the journey will take depends on a couple of things:

Traffic getting out of the Springs. I used to live in the Greens, which is next to the Springs, and once I was on SZR traffic was no problem (unless there had been an accident) BUT could take anything from 5 mins to over an hour to get onto SZR. I moved in December so this may no longer be the case - if there are any Springs residents who can correct me feel free to do so. 

Where you are based in Abu Dhabi. My company has an office near the airport, and the journey door to door was less than an hour. However if you are more central, add 20-30 minutes onto this. 

Finally - road conditions - driving was one of my main concerns and while I can honestly say it hasn't been as bad as expected, you definitely need to be more alert than in the UK. Speeding is very common, there are no rules about undertaking, and the occasional fog or sandstorms we get will affect that route. 

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I was travelling to AD from Arabian Ranches (before I was seconded to this dull place called Doha), and the site was just past the airport. Took about 1hr 10min in the morning and about 1hr 20 min coming home.

Certainly no worse than my commute in the UK, though some of the manouvres you see on the road do make you shake your head in disbelief


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Assuming you plan to live in Abu Dhabi your biggest problem will be housing as there is a shortage and prices are high. Unlike Dubai where supply exceeds demand, the rental costs in AD have not fallen and a bedroom apartment will cost AED100k. It is tough to find somewhere suitable too.
> 
> ...


Elphaba - completely different topic - how do I save a thread that I might need later on? Appreciate your time.


----------



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

marc said:


> 1 hour 15 mins.


Marc

Thanks for your reply Do I really want to spend 3 hours in a car each day I a now thinking.


----------



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How long the journey will take depends on a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Katie

Thnak you for these comments - I appreciate them


----------



## Testingthewater (Apr 14, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> I was travelling to AD from Arabian Ranches (before I was seconded to this dull place called Doha), and the site was just past the airport. Took about 1hr 10min in the morning and about 1hr 20 min coming home.
> 
> Certainly no worse than my commute in the UK, though some of the manouvres you see on the road do make you shake your head in disbelief


Ogri750

Thanks for this


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i couldn't do that commute each day, 3 hrs out of a day in a car is harsh.... but theres limited housing options in AD so you may have no choice...


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

i have been in the same situation, working in the city centre of abu dhabi and needed to decide if i shud stay in dubai at a cheaper rental and drive for 3 hours everyday. I prefer paying the higher price for a year or so coz the risk driving on dubai-abudhabi road is way more than the extra price you pay on rental. It is not easy to get apartments in abu dhabi. But you do see apartments in the 120-140k range for 1-2 bedroom aprmnts. good luck with wotever you decide!


----------

